# aménagement



## adrimari

Hola! me podrían ayudar con al siguiente frase?
"En effet, le nombre et la qualification des personnels restent un facteur manquant qui nécessite quelques aménagements de fait notamment de peu d´encadrement en place au sein des établissement."
Mi traducción es:
_En efecto, el número y la calificación del personal son un factor destacado que necesita de algunas correcciones.... _
luego no se seguir ¡Gracias!


----------



## lpfr

"En efecto, el número y la calificación del personal siguen siendo el factor carente que necesita algunos ajustes/correcciones debido, principalmente, a la insuficiencia de dirección en la sociedad/establecimiento." 

  "Aménagement" tiene muchos sentidos dependiendo del contexto y en casi todos resulta difícil de traducir.
  Lo mismo para "encadrement". Algunos utilizan "encuadramiento" pero, salvo en caso de guerra, motines, revoluciones, terremotos o tsunamis es mejor evitarlo.


----------



## Domtom

lpfr said:


> factor carente


 
Es *factor destacado* (como tradujo *Adrimari*), porque *Adrimari* se equivocó de tecleo, poniendo manquant en vez de marquant. (Supongo...)


----------



## GURB

Hola
De acuerdo con las observaciones de Ipfr. Un par de advertencias adicionales.
Cualificación del personal y no calificación
Facteur marquant como sugerido= factor relevante
Al final diría:..._a causa de la escasez de personal directivo en el seno de los establecimientos.
_Un saludo


----------



## adrimari

¡Gracias! por la ayuda. Es verdad cometí un error de tecleado, el original decía marquant. Gracias nuevamente!


----------



## ogc

¡Buenas tardes!

No encuentro en un diccionario la definición de la palabra "aménagement" en el sentido de "aménagement et décoration de la maison". Yo diré que es "ordenación y la décoración de la casa". Están de acuerdo con esto???

Mil gracias de nuevo a todos en el forum!!!!

ogc


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour:

aménagement


> *A.−* Action d'aménager, de rendre habitable (un lieu, une maison, une chambre, un navire) :



Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## ulala_eu

A mí lo de _ordenación_... Yo diría más bien "orden y decoración de la casa", por ejemplo.


----------



## ogc

Muchísimas gracias a los dos por vuestra ayuda!!!


----------



## ulala_eu

ogc said:


> Muchísimas gracias a *las *dos por vuestra ayuda!!!


----------



## chics

Diría más bien acondicionamiento. 
Ordenar es por ejemplo poner los libros por orden alfabético en una estantería, guardar los jerseys por colores, quitar las revistas de encima de la mesa, recoger los juguetes que hay por el suelo y meterlos en un cajón, etc.


----------



## Oliwka

GURB said:


> Hola
> De acuerdo con las observaciones de Ipfr. Un par de advertencias adicionales.
> Cualificación del personal y no calificación
> Facteur marquant como sugerido= factor relevante
> Al final diría:..._a causa de la escasez de personal directivo en el seno de los establecimientos._
> Un saludo


 
C*u*alificación es correcto para español de Suramérica. En España se dice calificación.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Oliwka said:


> C*u*alificación es correcto para español de Suramérica. En España se dice calificación.


 
DRAE: 
*cualificación**.*



*1. *f. Preparación para ejercer determinada actividad o profesión.





No es un americanismo, Oliwka.


----------



## vikita

Con relación a cualificación, aquí en América del Norte, y también en América del Sur (no sé si en todos los países), se usa calificación y no cualificación, aunque el DRAE lo tiene con "u".  Hice una búsqueda de la expresión común "personal cualificado" y sale más o menos la mitad de veces que "personal calificado".  Posiblemente ahora no es correctísimo para la RAE usar calificado, pero pienso que en el futuro lo incorporarán debido a su amplio uso sin "u".


----------



## Alma Shofner

Cualificación es una cosa y calificado es otra. Los dos se usan en Sonora, México.

*cualificación**.*




*1. *f. Preparación para ejercer determinada actividad o profesión.



_Real _ 
Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid: 

*calif**icado, da *


adj. Poseedor de autoridad, respeto y prestigio:
especialista calificado.
Que posee los requisitos necesarios para algo:
maquinaria calificada para el trabajo en cadena.
Saludos


----------



## VRF

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
En efecto, en principio, podría valerme, pero mis dudas vienen de la segunda frase ya que:
- "_niveau minimum d'aménagement"_ entiendo que, en este caso, convendría traducirlo por _"nivel mínimo de acondicionamiento",_ ya que la habitual traducción de "_aménagement_" por _"ordenación" _no tiene mucho sentido.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola de nuevo:

Quizá soluciones tu problema con *habilitación,* tal como propone también nuestro diccionario*.*


----------



## VRF

Si  Es una opción


----------



## GURB

Hola
En semejante contexto se suele hablar de *acondicionamiento* (aménagement) y* urbanización* (viabilisation) de un terreno o parcela.
Así que tu propuesta me parece buena.
_Habilitación_ se usa cuando hay transformación, reforma.
_Habilitación de una parcela para construir un aparcamiento.
Habilitar un local como (para) taller._
Un saludo


----------

